# JD 318 rebuild 18hp



## 318 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum and I'm planning on doing a rebuild on my 318 soon and i want to know what are the most common problems and common parts that need to be replaced so I know what I will for sure need. I'm not sure what the year is but i'm guessing it's an 1988 and I know it's a p218G Onan engine(18hp). Here are some pics of it if you could help me out with the year. Thanks!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Take the serial number down to a JD dealership and they can help you with the age.

The 3xx series was one of JD's best IMO.

You do know these engines have been out of production for ~15 yrs. Even when they were in production, parts prices were HIGH. These engines should be good for 2000-2500 hrs before needing rebuilding. Had my Gov go out and spent $150 in parts to fix and that was ~10 yrs ago.

An alternate to buying a lot of high priced parts is to look on Craigslist for an Onan RV genset. Used the same engine with a few minor differenced do to the different uses. The long block should be the same and you can swap out parts needed to put the replacement engine in your tractor. You can find these in the $300-$400 price range and and you should have a number of leftover parts you could remarket.


----------



## 318 (Oct 14, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Take the serial number down to a JD dealership and they can help you with the age.
> 
> The 3xx series was one of JD's best IMO.
> 
> ...


I figured out that it's an 1984 but the P218G didn't come into production in that time so it would of came stock with the B43G. Fortunately someone switched the motors so now my 1984 has a P218G.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Is it still running ok? What made you decide that it needs to be rebuilt? This model was last built in 1992. Some wear items are electrical components, the electro-magnetic PTO clutch, and wiring. I don't think the engineers at Deere, expected these machines to last as long as they do. Are you having any specific problems that we can help you solve?


----------



## JD430Joe (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey what type/model wheel weights are those on your 318? First time I've seen those on a small tractor. Thanks - Joe


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm guessing that those wheel weights are from an old Deere 400 series tractor. I seem to recall that the 400 series had 75 pounders available, but since they all have 12" wheels they would fit a 300. Those he has are not the typical 50 pound cast iron weights.


----------

